# can't say enough about exercise benefits:)



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Last December was really rough. I struggled hourly. It was awful. 

I decided to recommit to exercise, running in particular. I went from running 20 minutes in September to running 6 miles last Saturday. I'm no longer dealing with insomnia, sweats, or crippling paranoia. 

I look "ok" in a bikini (not ideal, but passable) and I've never worn a bikini.

I'm so thankful I decided to give exercise another chance before going down the med route. If I need to at some point, I will. But if food and exercise continue to boost my mood, all the better. Things with dh are very good. Very good. So that's where I'm at. At a time the world seems nuts, this at least is a ray of sunshine.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

I struggle with this daily. I sit at a desk all day and am extremely overweight and want to lose it. One step at a time, right. Bought myself some nice shoes. Started going back to the gym. We can do this!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

We saw a 2k sticker on a car and I was like “that’s a weird distance”. Then my wife started wondering how long it would take her to run a 2k.

I was like hold on there slappy! You don’t run at all now, so we’re not headed to the track for a time trial. If you want to run it we can go and we incrementally increase the running.

So just start where you want. If you’re starting from zero then walk for 5 minutes or even a set count of steps and then gradually increase it.

snowbum worked up to 6 miles pretty quick. I think even if you’re starting from pretty bad condition you will improve fairly rapid especially if you’re on the younger side.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (10 mo ago)

Not necessarily starting at 0. Though I am largely overweight.. I've always been very active. I told my husband that I wanted to start running and he told me to start with my bike and I almost wanted to kill him. I was 300lbs at one time and lost 100 and gained probably half of it back. I hate myself for it but it is what it is. I think I've lost 10lbs in my feet.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I think his idea of a bike to start is a good one -- much better on the joints than running! Once you get down a bit and get your cardio in shape, then you can take up running (I personally HATE running and ride instead...)


----------



## Ladyrare (Aug 30, 2021)

snowbum said:


> Last December was really rough. I struggled hourly. It was awful.
> 
> I decided to recommit to exercise, running in particular. I went from running 20 minutes in September to running 6 miles last Saturday. I'm no longer dealing with insomnia, sweats, or crippling paranoia.
> 
> ...


Sounds like doing exercise fits you well!

Been doing intermittent fasting lately but will incorporate workouts in between. At least, gradually.


----------

